# Had my first bad lyft "ride"



## Gwoae (Aug 12, 2017)

I have about 500 rides and most all have been uneventful. I had one puker but the mess wasn't bad, the guy was nice, and I got $150. 

So today I get a lyft plus ride from hotel downtown. It also was in a 40% power boost zone. When I get there I look at the little pink line and he is going about 20 miles so I am liking this ride. The guy comes out and puts some bags in the car, one was a diaper bag. 3 minutes later his girl and about a 3 year old comes out. I am standing in the back with the guy and the doors are unlocked. I see the kid and explain to him that I can't do the ride because he needs a car seat. He gets a little angry and asks me what he is supposed to do. I offer a couple options such as possibly a taXi or a bus. 

He gets real pissed and calls me a punk ass b%#$&. I say sorry, I just can't do it. He again calls me little b, grabs his stuff and tells his girl to get out of the car. She starts yelling at me. Just then the guy turns around and spits at me. I move and it hits the car. As he walked around the car he hocked up a lugi and tried hitting me again but it hit the car. Before his girl got out she spit on the back seat. He continues to yell and call me a b. And what not. I kept it cool but did say one thing I probably shouldn't have. As I walked to the front I told him that at least one person here cares about his child. He again spit at my window. Wtf is up with this dude spitting. Better than a gun I suppose. 

I cancelled the ride and sent lyft an email with pictures. That was about 12 hours ago and I am surprised that I have not had a response from lyft yet.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Lyft’s safety and trust team are so incompetent and useless. They rather lose and stiff one Driver than lose a paying passenger. You will only know how bad lyft is when you have to deal with them and have a real problem.


----------



## Pinapple Man (Aug 8, 2017)

Gwoae said:


> I have about 500 rides and most all have been uneventful. I had one puker but the mess wasn't bad, the guy was nice, and I got $150.
> 
> So today I get a lyft plus ride from hotel downtown. It also was in a 40% power boost zone. When I get there I look at the little pink line and he is going about 20 miles so I am liking this ride. The guy comes out and puts some bags in the car, one was a diaper bag. 3 minutes later his girl and about a 3 year old comes out. I am standing in the back with the guy and the doors are unlocked. I see the kid and explain to him that I can't do the ride because he needs a car seat. He gets a little angry and asks me what he is supposed to do. I offer a couple options such as possibly a taXi or a bus.
> 
> ...


What city are these assholes from?


----------



## Gwoae (Aug 12, 2017)

Rode originated in Pittsburgh and they were going to east hills.


----------



## Pinapple Man (Aug 8, 2017)

Gwoae said:


> Rode originated in Pittsburgh and they were going to east hills.


Just work in safe areas!!! They don't deserve a ride in YOUR CAR or any Lyft or Uber. Bus or taxi is good.


----------



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

Thats the kind of pax that deserves to be put on youtube. Too bad you dont have all that on dashcam....


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

I actually picked up a member of a band at stage AE and took him to his hotel in town and he said it would be a return trip with his wife and infant (6months Old) I said I can help put in the seat when we get there.....he said he didn't have one and told him no way José, call a cab.. He was nice but I'm like what parent would transport a baby without a seat. That belt would kill a baby in your lap without seat, even in the event of a minor accident.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Gwoae said:


> Iasks me what he is supposed to do. I offer a couple options such as possibly a taXi or a bus.


Next time, just offer the bus. We cab drivers do not want a [rectal aperture] like that, or his [canine female] companion.



Pinapple Man said:


> They don't deserve a ride in YOUR CAR or any Lyft or Uber. Bus or taxi is good.


FIFY


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Gwoae said:


> I have about 500 rides and most all have been uneventful. I had one puker but the mess wasn't bad, the guy was nice, and I got $150.
> 
> So today I get a lyft plus ride from hotel downtown. It also was in a 40% power boost zone. When I get there I look at the little pink line and he is going about 20 miles so I am liking this ride. The guy comes out and puts some bags in the car, one was a diaper bag. 3 minutes later his girl and about a 3 year old comes out. I am standing in the back with the guy and the doors are unlocked. I see the kid and explain to him that I can't do the ride because he needs a car seat. He gets a little angry and asks me what he is supposed to do. I offer a couple options such as possibly a taXi or a bus.
> 
> ...


Call Police.
Assault charges.
They MUST LEARN.



unPat said:


> Lyft's safety and trust team are so incompetent and useless. They rather lose and stiff one Driver than lose a paying passenger. You will only know how bad lyft is when you have to deal with them and have a real problem.


He almost HAD A REAL PROBLEM.


----------



## Luber4.9 (Nov 25, 2015)

People try to abuse XL and Plus on me all the time.

Driving for Lyft and Uber is RISKY BUSINESS. Glad you are unharmed, but yea, you should have immediately gotten police and pressed assault charges.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Tazer or pepper spray.
Actually, don't do that, but it's definitely in the thought process...


----------



## Gwoae (Aug 12, 2017)

Luber4.9 said:


> People try to abuse XL and Plus on me all the time.
> 
> Driving for Lyft and Uber is RISKY BUSINESS. Glad you are unharmed, but yea, you should have immediately gotten police and pressed assault charges.


I had really thought about calling police but opted against it. If he would have actually hit me I would have for sure. Although if it hit me in probably would have. This is one of those things that I can not tell my wife or my driving would be over. I figured if I called them it would at some point end up with my wife finding out. I guess at least she isn't going to a funeral.


----------



## EpicSwoleness (Jun 21, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Call Police.
> Assault charges.


Exactly. Spitting is considered "assault by bodily fluids" in many jurisdictions.


----------



## Luber4.9 (Nov 25, 2015)

All drivers get this. I opt for the pink:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06XC2KKHC/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## Jesses (Oct 30, 2017)

Create a police report as assault. Get your waybill information from Lyft and provide it to the police. The hotel and Lyft have this guy's name, and what he did was assault after asking you to do something illegal.


----------



## Gwoae (Aug 12, 2017)

After me sending a new response every 12 hours for the last 3 days I finally got a repsonse. I was hoping they would ding the guy for a small cleaning fee.

##- Please type your reply above this line -##
Your request (58553747) has been updated. To add additional comments, reply to this email.









*Jack* (Lyft)

Nov 21, 2:00 PM PST

Hello

We're following up on the incident that you reported regarding your passenger who didn't bring a car seat for their child. I'm so sorry to hear about this, and I appreciate you bringing this to our attention.

As well, I apologize for the behavior that this passenger demonstrated toward you after you informed him of the laws and Lyft's policies. This sort of behavior by a passenger is a violation of our community guidelines and something that we don't tolerate on the Lyft platform.

I want to reassure you that the concerns you brought to our attention have been investigated. I've followed up with this passenger to take the appropriate and necessary actions. In the meantime, please know that you won't be paired with this passenger again.

As a friendly reminder, Lyft recommends that passengers provide car seats for their children. For more info on this, read Policies for Uses of Lyft at our Help Center.

Don't hesitate to contact me if you have any questions or concerns.

Best,

Jack

Critical Response team


----------



## Gwoae (Aug 12, 2017)

Well got another lyft email

*Ashlyn* (Lyft)

Nov 21, 4:17 PM PST

Follow-Up from Lyft Trust & Safety

Hi

My name is Ashlyn. I'm the Trust & Safety Specialist assigned to investigate the incident that you reported regarding your passenger, Jon. I am so sorry to hear that he and members of his party repeatedly spit on and in your car.

This sort of behavior by a passenger is a violation of our Terms of Service and is something we absolutely do not tolerate in the Lyft community. If you ever feel unsafe due to a passenger's behavior, please know that you have our full support should you choose to cancel the ride, just as you did in this case.

I can assure you that the concerns you have brought to our attention have been investigated, and I have followed up with this passenger to take the appropriate and necessary actions.

I want to thank you again for alerting us to this kind of behavior from a passenger. Safety is paramount to everything that we do here at Lyft, and we are constantly working to foster a safe, respectful, and conscientious community. Your feedback is one of the best tools we have to continue to improve the Lyft platform.

If you have any additional questions or concerns, please do not hesitate to contact me. To ensure that I receive your response, please reply directly to this email.

Best,

Ashlyn

Trust & Safety Specialist


----------



## Jamesp1234 (Sep 10, 2016)

Gwoae said:


> I had really thought about calling police but opted against it. If he would have actually hit me I would have for sure. Although if it hit me in probably would have. This is one of those things that I can not tell my wife or my driving would be over. I figured if I called them it would at some point end up with my wife finding out. I guess at least she isn't going to a funeral.


I would have gotten the police involved. The police would have explained to them about the car seat. Spit IS assault in many places (not to mention bio hazard!). If they spit on the officers, they go to jail.

Then file a claim for your time to lyft along with the dashcam video that they probably don't want you to upload to Youtube/news outlets.
Be sure you to mention "beligerant", "biohazard", and "dangerous"....


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

People KNOW they are supposed to have a child seat they just were hoping you wouldn't care.

You gotta follow the rules. I went to pick up pax at the mall. They were two girls that looked under 18, I asked them how old they were, they said 12. I couldn't pick them up and it was dark out, around 8:30pm. I was concerned how they were going to get home. I wish I had asked if they have someone they could call, but I just said sorry, and drove away.

I wonder if they tried again and got picked up. I told Lyft about it, hopefully they will cancel the account.


----------



## polar2017 (Jul 1, 2017)

EpicSwoleness said:


> Exactly. Spitting is considered "assault by bodily fluids" in many jurisdictions.


Agree.
If at hotel, strong odds of camera outside for verification.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

It saddens me, but Lyft won't do anything except block the customer from being matched with you. Let's hope you don't get matched when his wife orders a ride some day!

Lyft's "investigation" is going to consist of them sending a friendly reminder email to the pax, telling them how sorry they are about their poor experience, giving them some ride credit and telling them how much they value their business.


----------



## Gwoae (Aug 12, 2017)

Yeah I was actually figuring maybe they would charge them some small fee for cleenup. I was going to push the issue but maybe I should just let it be. Next thing I know I will be deactivated.


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

You did the right thing, you stayed calm. But you should have called 911 immediately. Get a Police record. Then Lyft can't weasel their way out of things.
I would have buried my left Food up the Pax's @ss, probably. But with a minor involved, probably not.
Oh, well.
Yes, I do carry Pepper Gel with me and it shoots some 30 + Feet, but I'd only use it if all else fails.
That wasn't the case in your situation.
Which brings me to the obvious question: *Where is the Dash cam footage?*
*
*


----------



## Gwoae (Aug 12, 2017)

Sadly I don't have a dash cam.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Gwoae said:


> I have about 500 rides and most all have been uneventful. I had one puker but the mess wasn't bad, the guy was nice, and I got $150.
> 
> So today I get a lyft plus ride from hotel downtown. It also was in a 40% power boost zone. When I get there I look at the little pink line and he is going about 20 miles so I am liking this ride. The guy comes out and puts some bags in the car, one was a diaper bag. 3 minutes later his girl and about a 3 year old comes out. I am standing in the back with the guy and the doors are unlocked. I see the kid and explain to him that I can't do the ride because he needs a car seat. He gets a little angry and asks me what he is supposed to do. I offer a couple options such as possibly a taXi or a bus.
> 
> ...


Instant 911 call for me!


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Police next time. All kinds of things can be in bodily fluids. Also have at least pepper spray on you at all times - not just in the car or a keychain. This is not always a friendly job. It's a relatively high risk occupation.

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...ce-is-crime-court-rules-idUSN0727718920070309

"Intentionally spitting on another person is an offensive touching that rises to the level of simple assault," the three-judge panel wrote.



Luber4.9 said:


> All drivers get this. I opt for the pink:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06XC2KKHC/?tag=ubne0c-20


Also get several so you can access them when sitting in the car or on your person any time out of the car (even without your keys). In the car, it's not so much about spraying inside the car. A person can come at you while stuck in traffic or other situations where you can roll down the window and let them have it.

Any number of things can set people off. I've come close to a fight just for telling a person I was not their driver when they tried to get in the wrong car. You can drive your car too close to someone or their car. A pax may yell out the window at a pedestrian who comes at you. All real stories. Be ready for it. And think about your responses to various situations ahead of time.


----------

